# Any Fictional Characters That You Could Fall For?



## LadyJava

Odd Thomas from the Dean Koontz books. 

Ned Stark from Game of Thrones. Jon Snow, too!

Stuart Redmond from the stand.

Sam Gamgee from J. R. R. Tolkien's legendarium.


----------



## Sheppard




----------



## Emphasis

Unchained Melody said:


> Han Solo from Star Wars. It's his personality I think that attracts me the most, because I've never felt attracted to Harrison Ford in anything else.


I used to go along with my dad to watch to the Star Wars marathons when I was a kid.
He thought I was totally into the jedi world and all, but actually I was totally in love with Han Solo. I dislike Princess Leia until nowadays. I think maybe it's pure envy, I don't know.


I also love Tony Stark , from Iron Man. 
He's so smart and audacious and he always has quick funny answers. 

Anton Chigurh, from No Country for Old Man
He's totally insane, unhealthy, and probably he'd kill me because I'm totally unlucky in "heads or tails".

Alex DeLarge, from A Clockwork Orange
Actually I don't like him that much, but I really get him. He's one of the characters I most identify myself. I'm not that evil, but I love all that Nadsat vocabulary.

V, from V for Vendetta
I love that anarchist attitude and that cool Guy Fawkes mask.

Maximus Decimus Meridius, from The Gladiator
I admire his brave spirit and his fight to avenge his wife and his son death.


----------



## kiwigrl

1. Ryan Gosling as "Noah" - The notebook
2. Russell Crowe as "Maximus" - Gladiator
3. "Jamie" from the books called the Cross Stitch series by Diana Gabaldon
4. Colin Firth as "Mr Darcy" - Pride and Prejudice
5. "Baldwin" from the JT Ellison books (Taylor Jackson stories)
6. Liam Neeson in "Unknown".
7. Harrison Ford as Han Solo in Star Wars (among other movies he has done, there is something about him).
8. "Rhett Butler" from the book "Gone with the Wind".
9. Christian Bale as Batman.
10. Clive Owen as "Arthur" in King Arthur.


I'm sure there are more...


----------



## Kadence

LadyJava said:


> Stuart Redmond from the stand.
> 
> Sam Gamgee from J. R. R. Tolkien's legendarium.


Yes, absolutely! 

Also John Keats from Bright Star, Mr. Bingley from Pride and Prejudice (new one), and Robert Downey Jr. in Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## kiwigrl

Yes what was it about Robert Downey Jnr's portrayal of Sherlock Holmes.

And yes I agree with above post about V (V for Vendetta), again something about him too.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Definately James franco in every film.









Ryan gosling in Stay and Notebook.









Louis Garrell in The Dreamers.










Josh radnor in Happythankyoumoreplease.









Joseph gordon-levitt in mysterious skin and Brick. (Especially in Brick, his glasses makes him so attractive D


----------



## Fenrir317

happytami said:


> Alex DeLarge, from A Clockwork Orange
> Actually I don't like him that much, but I really get him. He's one of the characters I most identify myself. I'm not that evil, but I love all that Nadsat vocabulary.
> 
> V, from V for Vendetta
> I love that anarchist attitude and that cool Guy Fawkes mask.


 I found great similarities between myself and Alex, when I read the book I was astonished how I seemed to have a way of thinking a kin to his own. And V is also awesome as well I admire your style. 


> Stuart Redmond from the stand


The stand was an amazing book in my opinion, very involving and great characters. I myself felt most alike with Larry, I probably would have played a similiar role in such situation with his attitude and all.


----------



## 2562q

Keira Knightley in Domino
Jada Pinkett Smith in Jason's Lyric
Momiji in Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Lightning in Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## Hudson

Re-l Mayer from Ergo Proxy


----------



## bigtex1989

Gwyneth Paltrow as Pepper Potts. How can a woman be so perfect?


----------



## friendly80sfan

Pretty much any of the main greasers in The Outsiders especially Johnny and Sodapop.


----------



## caramel_choctop

Sam Winchester from Supernatural - not so much now, more from S1 and S2.
BTW, I've only seen those two seasons, so don't spoil it for me!


----------



## VMC

Yep, sadly I have. The girl in the movie "Amelie"


----------



## Darkling

I'm a sucker, I admit it, I fell for Edward in Twilight (only the book! Robert Patterson is raunchy) and Eric in True BLood
Not so obvious choices though:
Hugh Jackman as Wolverine
Paul Walker in anything, I always fall for him
Donnie Darko 
Aragorn in LOTR
Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow, I don't find him attractive as any other character though
Oliver Wood and the twins in Harry Potter
George In The Song of the Lioness Quartet


----------



## Aelthwyn

Confounded said:


> I might be in love with the Tenth Doctor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just a little bit...


Although I've never been one for crushing on celebrities or fictional people.....
Yes! I am, I'm afraid, terribly in love with The Doctor. 

I've also always been very attracted to Sherlock Holmes in many of the different incarnations of that character (including, but not limited to the recent TV show), but at the same time I'm pretty sure I wouldn't actually want to live with someone like that, no matter how attractive the character might seem.


----------



## nádej

This is so lame, but Seth Cohen from _The OC_. Still.


----------



## kiwigrl

Darkling said:


> I'm a sucker, I admit it, I fell for Edward in Twilight (only the book! Robert Patterson is raunchy) and Eric in True BLood
> Not so obvious choices though:
> Hugh Jackman as Wolverine
> Paul Walker in anything, I always fall for him
> Donnie Darko
> Aragorn in LOTR
> Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow, I don't find him attractive as any other character though
> Oliver Wood and the twins in Harry Potter
> George In The Song of the Lioness Quartet


I agree with most of your list wholeheartedly, except for the Harry Potter actor who I have no idea of, and Donnie Darko who holds no fascination for me. 

You are so right about Paul Walker. He not ony reeks of sex appeal, he always seems like a easy-going, chilled out guy when you see him act.


----------



## kiwigrl

katienicole said:


> This is so lame, but Seth Cohen from _The OC_. Still.


I would love to have a friend like Seth Cohen but fall for him? no. He is cool though with his comic book creating skills.

Incidentally he inspired me with my 2nd son's name.


----------



## vladio

Holly Golightly! (i prefer character from book)


----------



## rycbar

happytami said:


> Do you have any preference?


Holly Golightly (_Tiffany's_)
Jo Stockton (_Funny Face_)
Princess Ann (_Roman Holiday_)
Sabrina (_Sabrina_)


----------



## DragonflyBlue

Howl from Howl's Moving Castle.

also i love games and my favorite is the Legend of Zelda so another character i could fall for would be Link 

odd choices i know but well those are the ones i can think of right now.


----------



## grizzlyy

Now:







Chris Pine as Capt. Kirk & Zachary Quinto as Spock in Star Trek. Hot damnnnn.







Clive Owen as Dwight in Sin City







Prince Ashitaka from Princess Mononoke







Orlando Bloom as Legolas from the Lord of the Rings series. I loved this character. His acting career definitely peaked after this role. 


Old:
James Franco as Harry Osbourne in the Spiderman series 
Zach Braff as JD in Scrubs
Adam Brody as Seth Cohen in the O.C.


----------



## waxwhimsical

Captain Mal and Walsh from Firefly, Han Solo, Wesley from the Princess Bride, Ford Prefect, Park Do-wan from The Good, The Bad, The Weird. /swoon/


----------



## Kadence

Christian Bale - The Prestige

Chris Pine - Princess Diaries 2

Jamie Bell - Billy Elliot (NO, I am not a pervert. I was fifteen when I watched it and he was actually fourteen when it was filmed)


----------



## Voldemort

jonah hill in get him to the greek.


----------



## lonewolf

Eowyn - The Lord of the Rings






Silk Spectre - Watchmen


----------



## Simonetta

Ashitaka from _Princess Mononoke
_Erik (the Chaney/orignal book version, NOT GERARD BUTLER) from _The Phantom of the Opera _(only downside is he's batshit crazy....oh wellz )
Fakir from _Princess Tutu
_Sir Percy from _The Scarlet Pimpernel
_Rhett Butler from _Gone with the Wind_


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

This is a dangerous thread for me :kitteh:

- Sebastian Valmont, Cruel Intentions
- Howl, Howl's Moving Castle
- Mr Darcy, Pride and Prejudice
- V, V For Vendetta
- Damon Salvatore, Vampire Diaries (Ian Somerhalder in general to be honest)
- Nathan, Misfits
- Patrick Verona, 10 Things I Hate About You
- Charlie, The Perks of Being a Wallflower

That'll do for now heh


----------



## zazi

Rocky from the Rocky Horror Picture Show... 
Jaime from Game of Thrones....


----------



## Luneth

Leia Amidala Skywalker, Star Wars IV-VI, none compare


----------



## fourwalls

Leon Kennedy in Resident Evil
Drew McLane, Fraternity of the Stone by David Morrell
Akira from the 5th Profession, by david Morrell
Eddard Stark from Game of Thrones

oh there are just so many of them


----------



## scorpio_queen

Shigure Sohma - Fruits Basket (it's an anime, in case you don't know.)
So sexy. No, I don't fall for old pervs on a regular basis.


----------



## JenovaProject

Lisa Rowe- played by Angelina Jolie in Girl, Interrupted.


----------



## monypm

I have a friend that loves Link (Legend of Zelda). She has every kind of drawing you could imagine. Okay, maybe not _every_ kind.

*Ahem* Say... fictional character, right? :wink:

As for Tv show... Neal Caffrey from White Collar (the actor being Matt Bomer)

And I always thought the guy from the videogame _The world ends with you_ was kind of anorexic-cute, hehe :tongue:


----------



## Global89

SEVEN OF NINE, from Star Trek Voyager!!! 
She's every geeky INTx's dream come true!!!


----------



## lyurasd

Ron Weasley.


----------



## Emphasis

lyurasd said:


> Ron Weasley.


Ohh he's so cute! 
I love Black and Lupin


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

The moe...it's just too much...

Ahem.


----------



## SnnyYellow

Lelouch Lamperouge! (I'm an anime geek, yes.)







Holden Caulfield. It's bad but whatever.


----------



## Marshmallow Moo

I continuously fall in love with Sherlock every time I watch the show...









Also Zachary Quinto's Spock. Not to mention him as Sylar/Gabriel Grey from Heroes. 








hunnnnnnnnngh


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Penny from Big Bang Theory and Hermine from the novel Steppenwolf.


----------



## Perfect Dark

I LOVED Sam Gamgee in the The Fellowship Of The Ring book, I don't know how I feel about him in the movie though since I've not seen it except parts of it (I WILL watch it in full one day lol it's been on my to-do list foreverrr). But yeah it totally crept up on me, I didn't start getting into the book until like 130 pages in, then I started to really enjoy it, however I didn't 'fall in love' with Sam until towards the end of the book...then I read it again so I could pay attention to his parts from the beginning tehe )

& umm... Sawyer from Lost♥,... hmm I know there's lots more but can't think right now haha.


----------



## kamikaze02

V from V for Vendetta.


----------



## CaityL92

Westley from Princess Bride. I can't help but fall in love with him every time I watch the movie... XD


----------



## Noliah

Bobby Goren from Law & Order: Criminal Intent. Smart, dedicated, seeks knowledge, and he's not home very much. Perfect. 

Admiral Adama. 

The guy Mel Gibson played in The Patriot and the guy from Braveheart........."Freedom!!!" That's what the symbols in my avatar mean.


----------



## koalaroo

Sam from TrueBlood.
Mr. Darcy.
Admiral Adama of the new BSG.
John Crichton of Farscape.


----------



## Riella

The Doctor from Doctor Who. Every incarnation of him, most likely.


----------



## theWoman85

Marshmallow Moo said:


> I continuously fall in love with Sherlock every time I watch the show...


Brainy is the new sexy.


----------



## caramel_choctop

caramel_choctop said:


> Sam Winchester from Supernatural - not so much now, more from S1 and S2.
> BTW, I've only seen those two seasons, so don't spoil it for me!


Oh, and Castiel. ♥
Actually, Misha in pretty much anything.


----------



## Marie Claire

Colin Firth as Mark Darcy in Bridget Jones' Diary.


----------



## Roland Khan

zooey deschanel in just about anything she's been in, but especially from Yes Man. that little scene where she performs on stage just really got me, the cute little moves and i just find her so damn adorable.


----------



## morelh3d

Ryan Gosling as Lars Lindstrom in Lars and the Real Girl. I have a thing for quirky and introverted. 

Well, actually, Ryan Gosling in anything except All Good Things. He is just too creepy in that one.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Confounded said:


> I might be in love with the Tenth Doctor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just a little bit...


<3 He was awesome. I think he and Donna were my favorite pair.

Maybe Simon from Equal Rites (Terry Pratchett).

Okay, I should probably put in a non-Brit... It's not that I have a special thing for British guys, it's just that they seem to come up with the best movies/books. Whereas American books sometimes... well... in German: Twilight ist blöd. (It's the German word for dumb, spelled remarkably like "blood." Puts you in mind of a person who's just been hit with a blunt weapon. Accurately describes Twilight and many like it.

So... um... oh! Grant Imahara. Guess he's not fictional, though. Oh, well.

Edit: looking at my avatar, I just remembered d n' d greg. He's pretty cool too. XD


----------



## Nymma

Severus Snape. How can one resist such snark?


----------



## Alice_Morgan

The Eleventh Doctor
Matthew Crawley
Tom Branson
Remus Lupin
Cinna [The Hunger Games]
Steve Rogers
Dick Grayson
Bruce Wayne 
Fox Mulder
Sheriff Graham
Rick Castle
Rudy Steiner
Arthur & Eames [Inception]
Hatter [SyFy's Alice]
Etc.

So, um, yeah. Quite a few.


----------



## milti

Ron Weasley from Harry Potter (the books, not the movies)


----------



## geekofalltrades

Tiffany Aching from Pratchett's Discworld. You know, if she wasn't, like, 13.

Tali'Zorah nar Raaya/vas Neema/vas Normandy from _Mass Effect._ She's just so _adorable._


----------



## Ruric

Sherlock Holmes from BBC´s _Sherlock_
Temperance Brennan from _Bones_
A older version of Mathilda from _León, The Professional_
Nan from _Tipping the Velvet_
Mr Rochester (Michael Fassbender) from _Jane Eyre_
Jane from _Jane Eyre_
Magneto (Michael Fassbender)from _X-men First Class_
Mystique from _X-men_
Domino Harvey from _Domino_
Elizabeth from _Pride and Prejudice_
Mr Darcy from Pride And Prejudice
Caroline (Kat Dennings) in_ Daydream Nation_
Zuke from _The Latchkey Children
_


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

My most recent fictional crush is Dagny Taggart, from Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## stiletto

Nothing less than *Thor*.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Koichi Hirose from JoJo













And only villain I would fall for










Yoshikage Kira (also from JoJo).
Too bad he only likes hands.


----------



## digitalroses

Oh, too many omg. Spencer Hastings (PLL), Luna Lovegood (Harry Potter), Amy Pond (Doctor Who) & possibly Hanji Zoe (SNK). I am sure there are others.


----------



## chickadee213

Hm, I definitely would have a thing for Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice roud:
But I think any female who has read the book could say the same thing.


----------



## Lemxn

Lisbeth Salander from The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.
Severus Snape from HP.


----------



## Hosker

I'm not gay, but Edmond Dantes and Dupin. As for females, Hermione Granger.


----------



## Eudaimonia

I've always had a thing for SpiderMan.


----------



## iceblock

Dr Lilith Crane 









Ellie Arroway


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Subtle Murder said:


> Had a major crush on Prince Eric as a kid. I still maintain that he is the hottest Disney Prince out there, though Prince Naveen might be a close second. :3


I still think Aladdin is the cutest Disney male character, but then he's not technically a prince.

Oh wait, there's Jack Skellington who is sort of a Disney character. And a king, oh my. =P
Nevermind that he's a skelleton. ;_;

Then for non-Disney characters, there's Charlie from All Dogs Goes to Heaven. Nevermind that he's a dog. He was one of my major childhood-crushes. =P 

Then there are various anime characters. Like...

Oh. *checks the OP*



the OP said:


> Have you ever read a book or watched a movie and, *even if you didn't enjoy all that much*, you fell completely in love with a character in it?


Well, I wasn't crazy about Thor 2 overall, but it had Loki, so...


----------



## The Scorched Earth

I would love to "squeeze hands" with Ishmael from Moby Dick.

I wonder how many people will get that.


----------



## Courtalort

OK, growing up I was literally in love with Angel from Buffy.

Now I have total crushes on:
Dean Winchester from Supernatural
Ben Wyatt from Parks and Recreation
Rick Grimes from Walking Dead
Hook from Once Upon a Time
Sawyer from Lost
Shawn Spencer from Psych


Good lord, it appears I don't have a type at all!


----------



## Tzara

Bold = the ones I could extremely easily fall for;
Italic = Would fall for even if they werent hot.

_*Irene Adler*_
Sloan Sabbith (The Newsroom)
*Donna Paulsen (Suits)*
Hannah McKay (Dexter)
_White Witch (Narnia)_
Lara Croft
Elle Bishop (Heroes)
*Susan Walker (Coupling)*
*Fiona Glenanne (Burn Notice)*
Elizabeth Stonem (Skins)
Felicity Smoak (Arrow)
Margaery Tyrell, Daenerys Targaryen (GoT)
*Max (Black Sails)*
*Carina Miller (Chuck)*
Remy "13" Hadley (House)
Samantha (How Not to Live Your Life)
*Zoey Morgan (Person of Interest)*
Morgana Pendragon (Camelot)


Wow.. that was a long list, but anyhow, most of them share the same characteristics;
Capable of doing Evil
Curious/Intelligent
Witty/Awkward


----------



## Alwaysadorkable

Zuko(avatar the last airbender)
Ender wiggin(Ender's game)
Bean/Julian delphiki(Ender's game)
Aladdin
Tarzan
Ryuugi( toradora)
The twins from ouran highschool host club
All male characters from fruits basket
Ikuto(shugo Chara)
Ian O'shea(the host)
Robin
Beast boy(teen titans)
Naruto
Cashern(cashern sins)


Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## WindScale

For the longest time I have always digged Tifa Lockhart from Final Fantasy 7. roud:


----------



## Alwaysadorkable

Rainquility said:


> For the longest time I have always digged Tifa Lockhart from Final Fantasy 7. roud:


I'm a straight girl but also digg tifa. Is that strange?


Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## WindScale

@Alwaysadorkable

She is one gorgeous gal so I think it is perfectly fine. :wink:


----------



## Alwaysadorkable

Rainquility said:


> @Alwaysadorkable
> 
> She is one gorgeous gal so I think it is perfectly fine. :wink:


Glad I'm not alone 

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6007

1. Justin Ripley, Luther








2. Ben Wyatt, Parks and Rec


----------



## Trout

Ellie, from the Last of Us; she's intelligent and witty.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

I love Peeta Mellark in the Hunger Games. He has exactly the kind of personality I'd want in a guy. 
I also thought that Hunter Parrish was adorable as Earl Gornicke in RV. Not gonna lie. I think the Southern accent was hot.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Mary Elizabeth Einstead { 

Ramona Flowers in Scott Pilgrim vs The World: 








...







...> Kate in Smashed}




Jennifer Ehle:

{Poet Christabel LaMotte in Possession













} 




Lea sedoux 

{ Junie in La belle Personne 


















}




Rosamund Pike:

Bernie's Version-






}



More maybe later..


----------



## Raha

Melkor,Sauron, and all the Nazgul. yeah, i like dangerous guys.

Jaqen H'ghar from game of thrones. Valar Morghulis!


----------



## piscesfish

Both Angel AND Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Whoops.


----------



## MirembeKamaria

Dante Valentine in the Lilith Saintcrow Series (Novels)
Sheldon Cooper from "Big Bang Theory"
Mark and Angel from the movie "Rent"


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

- Irene Adler on CBS Elementary (*Spoiler* is later on revealed to be Moriarty)

- Emily Thorne on Revenge

- Hannah McKay on Dexter

- Arwen from Lord of the Rings :laughing:


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

The Scorched Earth said:


> I would love to "squeeze hands" with Ishmael from Moby Dick.
> 
> I wonder how many people will get that.


 Squeeze! squeeze! squeeze! all the morning long; I squeezed that sperm till I myself almost melted into it; I squeezed that sperm till a strange sort of insanity came over me; and I found myself unwittingly squeezing my co-laborers’ hands in it, mistaking their hands for the gentle globules. Such an abounding, affectionate, friendly, loving feeling did this avocation beget; that at last I was continually squeezing their hands, and looking up into their eyes sentimentally; as much as to say,- Oh! my dear fellow beings, why should we longer cherish any social acerbities, or know the slightest ill-humor or envy! Come; let us squeeze hands all round; nay, let us all squeeze ourselves into each other; let us squeeze ourselves universally into the very milk and sperm of kindness.


Would that I could keep squeezing that sperm for ever! For now, since by many prolonged, repeated experiences, I have perceived that in all cases man must eventually lower, or at least shift, his conceit of  attainable felicity; not placing it anywhere in the intellect or the fancy; but in the wife, the heart, the bed, the table, the saddle, the fire-side; the country; now that I have perceived all this, I am ready to squeeze case eternally. In thoughts of the visions of the night, I saw long rows of angels in paradise, each with his hands in a jar of spermaceti.


----------



## Yeezus

Android 18


----------



## allanzo

Lightning from Final Fantasy 13 and Katniss Everdeen from The Hunger Games c:


----------



## metaphor

Oh yes, definitely. That I can think of right now...

Darcy from _Pride & Prejudice_
Augustus Waters from _The Fault In Our Stars_
Jimmy from _Say Goodnight Gracie_


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

Rachel (Sean Young) in Blade Runner














:kitteh:


----------



## Azelll

This Psychopath from the anime Future diary, Yuno! Dont ask why.... idk why 
* *















@Emerald Legend Have to agree Ramona Flowers in Scott Pilgrim vs The World roud:


there is more I am sure just can't think of it atm ..... :bored:


----------



## allanzo

OMGG. Yuno Gasai... Fucking creepy.


----------



## Azelll

Oh oh more ..... aslo Asuna from SAO (anime) and Kuroyukihime from Accelworld 

and @allanzo I think its because I like Yuno's passion and drive for the person she loves type of thing .... kind of find it appealing that she is willing to do anything to be with the person she loves roud: had to think about it for a while ....:laughing:


----------



## ElcsieM

Yes. *brain is blanking* I know there are some in there. *wish I had my bookcase and pile of DVDs handy*

Corbin Dallas from The Fifth Element.
Mikhail Hastur from Exile's Song and other Darkover novels.
Captain Picard from Star Trek TNG.


----------



## Opera

- Henry from Next to Normal
- Fred Weasley from Harry Potter
- John Watson (as portrayed by Martin Freeman) from Sherlock
- Stiles Stilinski (as portrayed by Dylan O'Brien) from Teen Wolf (don't judge. damn you.)
- Maxxie Oliver from Skins

The list is too extensive, but I'm crushin' on these the most atm.


----------



## Who_Am_eYe

The guy in Tangled.. forgot his name but I loved him! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## ElcsieM

@Who_Am_eYe Eugene Fitzherbert (aka) Flynn Rider


----------



## Ritual

Big Boss.










Raiden.










FemShep.










Kakashi.










Rukia Kuchiki.










Liara.










Tali.










Wonder Woman.










Batman.










Girls of DoA.


----------



## chickadee3

Nick from Grimm
Wade or Lavon Hayes in Hart of Dixie
House
Jon Snow from Game of Thrones
Mike from Suits
Nick Carraway from Great Gatsby

I am sure there are more....


----------



## Belladonne

-Shrek (lel)
-Magneto/Erik from X-Men: First Class
-The guy from The Vow, can't remember his name
-Buzz Lightyear when he goes all Spanish in Toy Story 3


----------



## Astrid Von M

Roland787 said:


> Ygritte from Game of Thrones, but she wouldn't fall for me so I would have to kidnap her and keep her chained in my basement, oh what great times we (I*) would have.


that's.....oddly specific


----------



## Astrid Von M

i'd say rust from true detective


----------



## raminan

I've fallen for Ed Boone from The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time (sigh I had to copy paste that)


----------



## creedthoughts

John Krasinski in The Office and Nobody Walks...don't get me started.


----------



## Diophantine

Umm... do characters in Miyazaki films count? Although technically Howl from Howl's Moving Castle is also a literary character from the book on which the movie was based on (where he's also pretty darn awesome!). 

I also really like D'Artagnan from Tree Musketeers. Would probably fall for him. Wow... I am such an antiquated character.


----------



## noz

Claire Dunphy from Modern Family. If only ESTJ women were really that endearing with their controlling ways.... *dreamy sighs*


----------



## The Chameleon

Mahiru Koizumi. Like dat sexy strong feminist INTJ.


----------



## sshaner

creedthoughts said:


> John Krasinski in The Office and Nobody Walks...don't get me started.


I second this greatly.


----------



## Christian Exodia

Hazel Grace from the Fault in Our Stars, for one. I feel so cheap for using that one in this.

Other fictional characters? Juvia-chan from Fairy Tail. Nico Robin from One Piece. A young Galadriel from Lord of the Rings (Hey, she's old but her personality and looks are both amazing. That information though, too. XD)


----------



## The Chameleon

Also Mimi Usa and Jon Snow and Cassia Reyes.


----------



## Pez263

Maybe Luna from the harry potter series or Tekla from the new wolfenstein. Glados from portal would be interesting.


----------



## Piccolino

No one but Joel Barish comes to mind.


Oh, suddenly I remembered three more! 

- For some reason, Wikus Van De Merwe in his (at least semi-) human phase,
- Tim Canterbury of Office UK
- Benjamin Button


----------



## VirtualMuffin

Sephy from Noughts & Crosses


----------



## saturnne

Ty from The Circle


----------



## tinker_tailor

Padme (Star Wars) and Luna Lovegood (Harry Potter) come to mind. Also the female character in the Taiwanese film 'You Are the Apple of My Eye' was unbelievably cute. Everything about her fit into the 'type' of girls I'm interested in.


----------



## Eerie

Sherlock.


----------



## Alistor3

Well I would like to say someone like Dean Winchester... but I ended up falling for almost all NT's, one NF. Then there's one wild card that I'm not too sure on...
Loki (I see him as an INTJ, though he has fooled me for a INFJ a couple of times)
Remus Lupin (the actual INFJ)
Erwin Smith (ENTJ)
Albert Wesker (INTJ)
.... Victor Creed (the wild card I mentioned).


----------



## lightwing

When I was younger, I had a crush on Melissa Joan Hart when she was in Clarissa Explains It All.


----------



## letter_to_dana

Quinn (Homeland). Some people say he's an INTJ. INTJ are the best match for ENFPs.
Sooo we could have a pretty good start knowing this lol.


----------



## Edwins Hubble

Sue Heck (The Middle)









Luna Lovegood (Harry Potter)









Sam (Garden State)


----------



## SirSizzle

Like, fall head over heels in love? Buffy Summers - she's a peach!


----------



## EchoEnola

Mr. Darcy
Christian Grey (Yep. I went there.)
Remus Lupin
Peeta Mellark
Harold Crick
Sandor Clegane
Mr. Data
The 10th Doctor


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

It's hard to come up with an answer in the modern day. I'd have to give it some thought.

When I was maybe 13, though, I had a crush on Wednesday Addams.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Roland787 said:


> Ygritte from Game of Thrones, but she wouldn't fall for me so I would have to kidnap her and keep her chained in my basement, oh what great times we (I*) would have.


She's a wildling. All you'd have to do is kidnap her. 

Though if she really didn't want anything to do with you, she'd probably slit your throat as you sleep.


----------



## Agelastos

Not really. I remember feeling pretty strongly for Akemi in Yoshikawa's _Musashi_, but it was more compassion (a feeling I sometimes confuse with attraction) than anything else. She was such a woobie.


----------



## thenarrator

My list of fictional characters that I have/had crushes on is really long. If I were to think about meeting them in real life though, that would be different. For example I think that the character of Severus Snape from Harry Potter is by far one of the most complex, well written, tragic romantics of the modern age. If I were to meet him (book or movie version) in real life without knowing his back story I think I'd wonder "What's with this grumpy dude and his questionable hygiene?" and not pay him any further mind. Or Loki from the Marvel movies. Gorgeous actor with witty one liners and charm but I know I would scream out of fear for my life if I ever crossed the Norse God of Mischief out on the street. Characters I could actually see myself being attracted to in real life include: 

Charlie from The Perks of Being A Wallflower: He had been through some immensely traumatic, heartbreaking things and yet he still tried so hard to be as kind as he could. Also Charlie's passion for literature and how much he desired to experience love. He was so sweet and gentle, I just adore everything about him and the way Stephen Chbosky wrote his character. (Logan Lerman is a brilliant young actor too, great casting choice.)

Tom from 500 Days of Summer: Maybe it's mostly Joseph Gordon Levitt's take on Tom but wow, I fell hard for this character when I was 16. Quirky, romantic, and sensitive. He had some of his own serious issues (Don't we all?) but still he was an awesome guy.

Okabe Rintarou/Hououin Kyouma from Steins;Gate: He's a literal mad scientist but his eccentric and unorthodox charm won me over first episode. He's very selfless and brave too. Also funny without trying.

The 10th Doctor: Actually David Tennant too because he's so devastatingly charming it's practically fictional. 10 is charismatic, heroic, and supernaturally delightful in my opinion. The fact that one of the most intelligent beings in the universe can maintain a degree of childlike wonderment and romanticism is so endearing. I just love him! 

Mr. Edward Rochester from Jane Eyre: Everything (even the absurd) that this man says is pure poetry. Charlotte Bronte managed to portray a love so touching, profound, and utterly pure it astounds me. Edward Rochester is deeply flawed (blunt, temperamental, proud, and even deceitful) and (allegedly) not very handsome but the extent that this man had for Jane makes him my most beloved fictional character. He has a great deal of passion, complexity, and unconditional love. Granted, I probably would fall *out* of love with him just as quickly as I may have fallen in love with him due to mental exhaustion from how emotionally unstable this guy is but... 

I guess I just am drawn to quirky men who aren't afraid to show some vulnerability. I've also noticed that all of these characters I mentioned in this post remind me of my husband in one way or another. Charlie's shy and gentle nature, Tom's artistic ability, Okabe's selflessness, 10's sense of fun, and Rochester's ability to love completely. Fictional characters are great but there's nothing like finding and falling in love more and more with the person you share a beautiful reality with.


----------



## December's Eve

- Remus Lupin from _Harry Potter_
- Combeferre from _Les Miserables_
- Marius Pontmercy from _Les Miserables_
- Raoul de Chagny from _Phantom of the Opera_
- Christine Daae from _Phantom of the Opera_
- George Knightley from _Emma_
- Charles Bingley from _Pride and Prejudice_ 
- Scott McCall from _Teen Wolf_
- Rory Williams from _Doctor Who_
- Tom Branson from _Downton Abbey_
- Red/Ruby from _Once Upon a Time_
- Jacob Black from _Twilight_

...the list is embarrassingly long and these are just off the top of my head. I am more than certain there is more but these are just the ones that get my heart racing the most. I'll analyze what most of them have in common later but, yes, that's my list.


----------



## RedGanon

Now it gets weird:

Griffith (Berserk): 








Freezer (Dragonball Z)








Ganondorf (The legend of Zelda)








Felix (Golden Sun)








Zarbon (Dragonball Z)


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Behold!
- Soueiseki / Rozen Maiden (a doll? really?)







- Rarity / My little pony (yes, I'm a sick bastard)







- Haibara Ai / Detective Conan (please, don't call the cops)


----------



## EternalFrost

Mikoto Misaka

* *














Lightning (Claire Farron)

* *














Homura Akemi

* *














Black Rock Shooter

* *














Marceline Abadeer
* *














Korra

* *














Garnet

* *














Yang Xiao Long

* *















:blushed: oh my babies


----------



## Roman Empire

If I could die having sex with Sylvanas Windrunner, it would be a fine way to leave this world behind.

View attachment 230962


But if it should be more romantic I would prefer Tyrande Whisperwind.

View attachment 230954


In general I just love that they have such an innocent face, but their eyes are so intense, and it is clear there's some darkness in them.


----------



## ForestPaix

Tintin. I wanted to marry him.


----------



## Ziggurat

I love Luna Lovegood. 

I.
Love.
Her.

(So I'll go with Evanna Lynch)


----------



## SmilingWriter

Elizabeth Bennett from Pride and Prejudice (if going by movies, 1995 version)
Lorelai Gilmore from Gilmore Girls
Olivia Dunham from Fringe
Clarke from The 100
Piper from Charmed
Anara from Firefly
pretty much any character Sandra Bullock plays.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Esdeath:








Love everything about her.


----------



## AliceKettle

-Mr. Rochester from Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë
-Noah Calhoun from The Notebook (cheesy, but true)


----------



## Fern

Maybe David Copperfield or Huck Finn.... Or Spider-Man :blushed:


----------



## EccentricSiren

I think the only fictional character I've full out fallen for (as opposed to just found really cool. There are a ton of really cool fictional characters out there, I just don't normally crush on them) is Spencer Reid from Criminal Minds. He's a nerd, which I like, but the fact that he's portrayed so differently from your typical TV nerd makes him even more likeable.


----------



## 68097

Oh geez.

Ones I could fall for...
Gary Hobson from Early Edition
Colin McGregor from Snowy River
Colonel Brandon from Sense & Sensibility
Mr. Thornton from North & South
Nikola Tesla from Sanctuary. Dude is HILARIOUS.

Ones I have a litt--okay, a lot of lust for...
Lex Luthor from Smallville
Littlefinger from Game of Thrones
Sean Renard from Grimm
Khan from Star Trek into Darkness
Loki from The Avengers

^ I have a thing for NTJs in fiction. Not so much in real life, but damn, in fiction their brains are sexy.


----------



## FireThistle

Both Spocks, Sherlock (from Sherlock), House, Basil of baker street, Barney Stinson, Julian Sark (from the little known show, ALIAS), Sylar (from Heroes) Frankenstien/Dr. Whales (from once upon a time), Jack Skellington, Hermione Granger, Invader Zim, Tony Stark/Iron Man (the Robert Downey Junior one), Han Solo and kind of Indiana Jones (Harrison Ford), Aragorn, Captain Jack Sparrow Vegeta, and almost any INTJ/INTP/ENTP I see on the tv...
There is probably more but I can't remember right now...


----------



## FireThistle

ERMAGHERD!!!!
And Loki, Flynn (Tangled), Hans (from Frozen) Because when it turns out he's a bad guy it reminds me of the movie 'American Psycho', Batman (from Batman begins, The dark night, the dark night rises), Sayid and Sawyer (Lost) and-- and..................... Nope, can't think of anymore.
dem NT's!


----------



## Chamondelle

This guy.


----------



## nannuky

I remember being totally in love with Gilbert Nightray from Pandora Hearts but have no idea how it would be like in real life. >u<


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Joker
Tyler Durden
Jack Sparrow
Will Turner
Daniel Jackson
John Sheppard


----------



## Red Panda

"Could" fall for? Ha! I'm way beyond that, been head over heels for Beckett from Vampire the Masquerade for almost TEN YEARS. /holdme


----------



## Kurt Wagner

I was in love with this girl for a very long time.



















^Still am, to be honest.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

x


----------



## SilverFalcon

rycbar said:


> Holly Golightly (_Tiffany's_)
> Jo Stockton (_Funny Face_)
> Princess Ann (_Roman Holiday_)
> Sabrina (_Sabrina_)


Audrey Hepburn is hard not to fall for.



hornet said:


> From Naruto only Temari is actually cute in the beginning.


I second that. She may sometimes appear cold and blunt, but she is also very loyal, smart and no BS person. One of a few ESxx I could think of falling for.

*Makise Kurisu* (Steins;Gate) totally mind-mate, no further comment necessary

*Tatiana Larinova* (Onegin, Liv Tyler) soul-mate




I deeply connect with this character and the scenes where she first shyly observe Eugen from afar and their eyes meet or the scene where she ice-skates while limerent Onegin watches her are quite mind-blowing. 
It made me re-live my own few crushes, feeling the heart racing.

*Rikku* (FFX)








This one is exception in a way that she is character I do not know (I haven't played FFX), but when I saw that wallpaper, there is something about her eyes and facial expression that my intuition translates as relatable/inspirational.
It's something hard to describe, but it's certain vibe of optimism coupled with curiousness and perception of the world around. It may sound funny as she is made-up rendered character, but it's the expression I often associate with certain personality and mind-state in RL. Not that fond with her later designs though.


----------



## Pinina

The girl from Paper Towns and Dany from the earlier books. That's the ones I recall at the moment. Oh, and the girl from "Abduction".


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

A weed smoking Hermione Granger would be the ideal. She's got it all, intelligence, commitment to a cause greater than herself, good looks, mature personality.


----------



## Purple Skies

Theon Greyjoy. Even when he had his 'parts' and was a cocky bastard. (Pun intended)


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Mulder and House. The others are too much compromising hypocrites. My feeling these days.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Big Boss.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

When I was 12, I was seriously in love with Sesshomaru from Inuyasha because even though I'm terrified of real life ISTJs, fictional ones are so damn cool!


----------



## Handsome Jack

Hermione from HP
Selene from Underworld
Evelyn from The Mummy
Quistis Trepe from Final Fantasy VIII
Mara Jade from Star Wars
Aeryn Sun from Farscape
Janeway from Star Trek

I like strong women.


----------



## Groovy

Gilbert Blythe from Anne of Green Gables
Atticus Finch from To Kill A Mockingbird
Mr Darcy from Pride and Prejudice


----------



## zenobia

Chuck Bartowski from _Chuck_
Rory Williams from _Doctor Who_
Jim Halpert from _The Office_
Mal Reynolds from _Firefly_
Jake Peralta from _Brooklyn 99_
Christopher Turk from _Scrubs_
Ron Weasley from _Harry Potter_
If I could ignore certain aspects I would also add Jamie Fraser from _Outlander_ and Cesare Borgia from _The Borgias_.

Inara from _Firefly_
Delphine from _Orphan Black_
and almost any major character Gillian Anderson has played...


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Handsome Jack said:


> Mara Jade from Star Wars


 :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur: :th_Jttesur:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

zenobia said:


> and almost any major character Gillian Anderson has played...


yup

--

I think I'd do half of Penny Dreadful.










Especially Vanessa and Dorian.


----------



## Lycrester

Elliot Alderson - Mr. Robot
Detective Loki - Prisoners
Worick Arcangelo - Gangsta
Kakihara - Ichi the Killer 
Louis Bloom - Nightcrawler 

Those who come to mind first. I see a pattern now.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Lucifel from El Shaddai. An archangel that talks to God through a cellphone and walks around like a rock star is just up my alley.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Thomas Shelby 










Merlin 


I know they're totally different from one another


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverFlames

Prince Zuko, Jojen Reed (or anyone else played by Thomas Brodie-Sangster), Mello, Kaoru Hitachiin, Toby Cavanaugh, Jason Dilaurentis, and Dirk Strider. So what if over half of them are from cartoons...I still love them.


----------



## Purple Skies

Detective Loki 










Spock 










Petyr Baelish


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul

- Khal Drogo (Game of Thrones)
- "The Hound" Sandor Clegane (Game of Thrones)
- "Littlefinger" Petyr Baelish (Game of Thrones)
- Sirius Black (Harry Potter)
- Remus Lupin (Harry Potter)


----------



## starscream430

Maybe Naoto from Persona 4, Blake Belladonna from RWBY, Cho Chang from Harry Potter, Katara from Avatar: The Last Airbender, Elsa from Frozen (after she gets better...kinda) and Jadzia Dax from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine :kitteh:.


----------



## Mair

Tyler Durden .


----------



## Purple Skies

Mair said:


> Tyler Durden .


Would that be possible? You'd be falling for a figment of someone's imagination.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Luna Medlock said:


> You'd be falling for a figment of someone's imagination.


Isn't that this entire thread?


----------



## Purple Skies

Luke Skywalker said:


> Isn't that this entire thread?


That's true, I meant Tyler isn't a fictional character but the creation of a fictional character -the narrator of Fight Club. 

Maybe I'm not making sense lol.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Luna Medlock said:


> That's true, I meant Tyler isn't a fictional character but the creation of a fictional character -the narrator of Fight Club.
> 
> Maybe I'm not making sense lol.


It's character crush inception metaphysical stuff.

don't expect me to make sense either. :barbershop_quartet_


----------



## UchihaSqueaker

Yuno lover @michaelthemessiah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

UchihaSqueaker said:


> Yuno lover @michaelthemessiah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bahahahaha XD gotta love them smart talented and batshit crazy XD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestPaix

Flynn Rider too. 
And as much as I'm not even into superhero stuff, I watched the first two episodes of Supergirl and I feel really attached to Winn at the moment.


----------



## Roland Khan




----------



## Jagbas

Sha Gojyo from Sayuki
Lupin from HP
The beast from The Beauty and The Beast (when he's still a beast)
Constable Hugh Collins from Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries
Wolverine from XMen
Chuck Bartowski in Chuck
Mr. Henry Nobley from Austenland
Robin from Robin Hood by Disney
Everything with Tom Hiddleston
Everything with Jake Gyllenhaal
i could go on...


----------



## RosieJones468

Mark Darcy (Bridget Jones)
Caleb Rivers (PLL)
Leonardo dicaprio in anything
Robert Pattinson in anything
Chuck in GG (sometimes)
Chandler in Friends (he's funny and cute)


----------



## ai.tran.75

Thomas Shelby from Peaky Blinder 
Reid from Criminal Minds 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyLow

Oh welp that happens to me all the time, here we go:

Damon Salvatore, Enzo, Kol, Klaus (The Vampire Diaries)
Jack Sparrow
Draco Malfoy / Sirius Black
Sherlock (BBC)
Hook (Once upon a time)
Ian Gallagher (Shameless US)
Roy Harper (Arrow)
Caleb Rivers (Pretty Little Liars)

Most of those are just crushes, but Damon...hell yeah


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Doctor Who, any of them 
Jon Snow 
Sherlock Holmes 
Fox Mulder and Dana Scully (yeah I would fall for both)
Dexter Morgan
Jack Sparrow

Etc...


----------

